# Hyatt (new owner) need advise



## duke (May 15, 2007)

I just completed my purchase of a Hyatt timeshare.  It took a month for the deed to be issued and it is being sent to Hyatt today.

I would like to make a reservation (trade) at another location and I have an account number from the escrow.

What is the website address to make a reservation?
How do I access with my account number?
What is the phone for Hyatt member services so if I need to call for help?

Thanks,
duke


----------



## jerseygirl (May 15, 2007)

Sending you a PM .... not sure if the person who helped me would want her name and number posted on a public internet board.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2007)

What is going on ??  


You both are starwood Owners!!


----------



## mesamirage (May 16, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> What is going on ??
> 
> 
> You both are starwood Owners!!


 
This could be it!! The start of a run on Hyatt by Starwood owners! 

Oh noooo!! Does this mean that Starwood owners have finally figured out that the Hyatt Network is a better experience than Starwood? 
Oh noooo, will I now have to start getting up 12 months to the day at 5am to try and get a Hyatt reservation?? 
Oh nooooo does this mean Hyatt will start exercising ROFR as the demand for Hyatt goes Nutzzz with all the Starwood owners flocking to Hyatt??

  Whew!! Nope! I just awoke from my worst nightmare... all is normal, Starwood owners still don't know about Hyatt... man that was close.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh with my morning coffee!  Yes ... we're going to start raiding your inventory every chance we get!   

Duke -- have you told them yet about how you figured out the requal game?   

Heading to the San Antonio resort for a long weekend in a couple of weeks -- can't wait.  The hotel there is one of my favorite places in the whole wide world (lots of fond memories -- spent the last weekend before school there every year for many years when my daughter was little).


----------



## duke (May 16, 2007)

Can you post the Hyatt reservation web site?


----------



## mesamirage (May 16, 2007)

duke said:


> Can you post the Hyatt reservation web site?


 
http://hyatt.com/hvc/


----------



## Sir Newf (May 16, 2007)

*Hyatt price?*

I've been keeping an eye on Hyatt myself.  Can you share what you bought and paid?  Have you seen any EOY on resale market?  Thanks and enjoy! 




ps- I'm really a TUG Member, not a guest- can't figure out the new procedures...oh well.....I'll wait for my DP to figure it out...


----------



## mesamirage (May 16, 2007)

Sir Newf said:


> I've been keeping an eye on Hyatt myself. Can you share what you bought and paid? Have you seen any EOY on resale market? Thanks and enjoy!
> 
> ps- I'm really a TUG Member, not a guest- can't figure out the new procedures...oh well.....I'll wait for my DP to figure it out...


 
Well since your a "_Guest_" we have to hold back on sharing some of the TUG secrets  but here are a few pointers that may help.

First- Hyatt does have ROFR and its rumored that they exercise it, but I have yet to hear of anyone who has actually had Hyatt take a deal from them. If they do exercise ROFR I would guess that it is only on the highest point weeks, maybe the 2000 and 2200 point weeks since they have the most value and demand.

Hyatt does have EOY weeks, but they seem to be very rare.... you may find that Hyatts resale prices are at a price that EY may make sense. (if you don't mind another yearly maint fee)

Here are the price ranges I would suggest are good and great prices for different point weeks

1300 points-- Good less than $7500... Great less than $6500 (eBay ~$8500)
1400 points-- Good less than $9000... Great less than $8200 (eBay ~$9300)
1880 points-- Good less than $13500.. Great less than $12500 (eBay ~$14000)

2000/2200 points weeks are really price driven by the unit/week/location and aren't equal on a per points basis. 

Hyatt weeks are all equal when it comes to yearly fees, so with that being the case it really makes sense to get the largest point week that you are able to put in your Timeshare Budget (yeah thats now a line item in our families budget  ) Hyatt has point weeks in the following point amounts: 1100,1300,1400,1880,2000, and 2200. I personally think unless you get a CRAZY deal on a lower point week (we did) that only 1880 point weeks and higher make sense. Mainly due to the fact that you will find yourself unhappy with only 1400 points or less, IMO, as you start to use your Hyatt weeks.

Just a few pointers for a "Guest" 

Sending you a PM. Steve


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2007)

Duke - It is my understanding you won't be entered into the Hyatt system until the first of the month.  Once that occurs, you can make reservations and use your points as you see fit.  Please let me know if there is a change in the system.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 17, 2007)

Kal --

Just want to take a moment to tell you how helpful your website was when I was researching my Hyatt purchase.  Thank you so much for creating and maintaining it.  It's wonderful.

- Jerseygirl


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2007)

I've got lots of new Hyatt information but just got back from a week at Hyatt Sunset Harbor and 3 weeks in St. Maarten.  Ooohhh the agony of having to face reality again.

All I can say right now is you will be VERY, VERY happy with what the future holds for Hyatt.  If anyone is thinking about a Hyatt purchase, best to do it quick.  Prices will not go down.


----------



## Fitzriley (May 18, 2007)

*New Hyatt Info?*

Kal, 

I would love to know what new info you came home with. We are thinking of a 2nd week at Sunset Harbor resale. We want two consecutive weeks and have been looking at week 40. 

Any news that might sway me one way or another?

Joan


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2007)

Joan - Buy the second Sunset Harbor week now.  You will not regret it.

I sat in on the Sunset Harbor Board of Directors meeting in April.  During the meeting the Board authorized total renovation of all the living rooms at the resort.  The furnishings will be similar to that used in Aspen with a tropical bent.  Flat screen TVs are included.


----------

